# Disneyland Tickets



## pastpob (Jun 23, 2011)

Well, we are off to Anaheim next week to the Dolphin's Cove Resort.  We booked this week a while back, before my wife lost her job!   We have some savings, but we definitely need to stick to a budget on this trip.  We've been socking away money (including the kids) since learning my wife would be unemployed. Looking for tips on where to get Disney tickets/packages. Probalby the only other place we'd want to go is Universal Studios. I saw some packages, but appears it also includes going to San Diego.

Any tips are greatly appreciated!


----------



## luvsvacation22 (Jun 23, 2011)

pastpob said:


> Well, we are off to Anaheim next week to the Dolphin's Cove Resort.  We booked this week a while back, before my wife lost her job!   We have some savings, but we definitely need to stick to a budget on this trip.  We've been socking away money (including the kids) since learning my wife would be unemployed. Looking for tips on where to get Disney tickets/packages. Probalby the only other place we'd want to go is Universal Studios. I saw some packages, but appears it also includes going to San Diego.
> 
> Any tips are greatly appreciated!



Tickets for Disneyland Resort 
http://www.mousesavers.com/dltickets.html#arespromo


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 23, 2011)

Suggestion have you check your local Costco for discount Universal Studio for discount tickets?


----------



## Carlsbadguy (Jun 23, 2011)

Burger Kings have $15 off Universal Tickets


----------



## winger (Jun 29, 2011)

In the past I have found the Southern California Pass to be a good deal (http://www.citypass.com/southern-california).  Yes, it does include a San Diego trip but assuming you can find cheap accommodations, this package is a pretty good value.  For example, we just got friends a 4-day hopper to Disneyland through mousesavers and it costed $214. The link I sent above has a package at $276.  Costco normally sells these tickets, also (maybe a lower prices?).  Worth a look.

Sorry to hear about your wife.


----------



## puppymommo (Jun 29, 2011)

*Military discount*

You are not by any chance retired US military?  DL and WDW currently have a special for active and retired military.  A 3 day park hopper is only $99.  DD and I are going to take advantage of this next month.  Anyone interested can find info on the Disney websites.

Sorry to hear about your wife's job.


----------



## Bee (Jul 1, 2011)

A few years ago I purchased Disneyland tickets from www.getawaytoday.com They were cheaper than purchasing at the ticket booth in Disneyland. They also sell packages and tickets to other tourist spots, such as Universal Studios.


----------



## jlp879 (Jul 2, 2011)

We've found good deals at Costco and the local grocery stores.  There is a Costco a couple of miles away in Garden Grove and they usually have tickets there.

Online tickets from Disney offer more of a savings than the gate prices, plus you save time by not standing in line.


----------

